# Double tap connector valve substitution?



## dock (Sep 6, 2011)

Hi,

Is there such thing available to substitute for the original Eheim double tap shutoff valves? The original plastic piece is too expensive. Thanks.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Some people use Gardena garden attachments to make their own. Go to Home Depot, Lowes or Rona and see if you can find the pieces you need.
--
Paul


----------



## dock (Sep 6, 2011)

Y2KGT said:


> Some people use Gardena garden attachments to make their own. Go to Home Depot, Lowes or Rona and see if you can find the pieces you need.
> --
> Paul


Thanks Paul, but if you can give me more info or picture on making my own, that would be wonderful.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

some of this...









some of that...









....add some hose clamps....and you are good to go. Doesn't have to be name brand either...lots of aftermarket.

I'm surprised I didn't think of this before too.


----------



## dock (Sep 6, 2011)

Riceburner said:


> some of this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's still not too late 
Thanks for the pictures, riceburner! Just by looking at this stuff, these things are not cheap  let alone finding them. I called my friend, google earlier, and found that someone was able to do single shutoff valve only with this kind of stuff.


----------



## gofigure (May 16, 2011)

planning to make a DIY (like the python) gravel cleaner with this stuff but summing up all the materials needed it is more expensive that buying a 25' python no spill.

as far as I remember, the shut-off valve was about $14+ (no brand white color) from home depot


----------



## Windowlicka (Mar 5, 2008)

Crappy Tire's Yardworks brand is a chunk o'change cheaper than the (admittedly superior) Gardena stuff, especially when using some of that Crappy Tire money that overflows from every cubby in your car..


----------

